

Google keyword advertising is waste of money, says eBay report - kerno
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/mar/13/google-keyword-advertising-wastes-money-ebay

======
thsiao
the beef is against buying your brand keywords. I've always found brand
keywords to be the best CPA though - much lower than non-brand. plus, you can
cookie returning users and take them out of your conversion calc to see
exactly how many new customers you are getting and what it is returning you.
maybe it is just that google ads are expensive and competitive and there needs
to be better alternatives to reaching people. I've yet to have great success
with FB but still working it cause I want alternatives.

~~~
kerno
I've heard Facebook is cheaper but haven't seen a comparison on effectiveness
yet. We're actually about to try a Facebook campaign. Would love to hear what
you're trying and whether it works.

